# Water Drops



## cdryden (Dec 30, 2016)

Here is some of the more recent water drop shots I've been working on.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

Excellent set. Nominated number 5 for POTM.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2016)

I would tell anyone thinking of taking LSD to take a look at your photos....it's time better spent with the same results! These are *awesome*! Incredible!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2016)

Only one word WOW!


----------



## peterogof (Dec 31, 2016)

cdryden said:


> Here is some of the more recent water drop shots I've been working on.



Stunning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow! Very cool!

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2016)

Great stuff. I really like the 6th shot best.  The last one if you cropped it, do you have it without cutting off the ripple?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow!! Any chance you're gonna let us in on the secret to #5, how did you get that drop in the bubble?


----------



## cdryden (Dec 31, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set. Nominated number 5 for POTM.


Well thanks! Glad you liked it. I wish I did a better job on it now!


----------



## peterogof (Dec 31, 2016)

peterogof said:


> cdryden said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some of the more recent water drop shots I've been working on.
> ...



I want to take a class in how to do this......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdryden (Dec 31, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Great stuff. I really like the 6th shot best.  The last one if you cropped it, do you have it without cutting off the ripple?


No unfortunately, the front of the container blocked the shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 31, 2016)

You should set up a video camera showing you at shooting these.
 I'd watch it all day.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2016)

Great stuff! Fun to look at!


----------



## cdryden (Dec 31, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> Wow!! Any chance you're gonna let us in on the secret to #5, how did you get that drop in the bubble?


Believe it or not getting the bubble in the right spot is the hardest part for me. You can drop several drops of water through a bubble before it will pop. 

So, to start with, I set up like I am doing a regular water drop pic. Then I blow a bubble and try to get it to land in the tray of water. I use a piece of paper to gently maneuver the bubble into position. Then I start the water drop process. There is no real trick to it. I would recommend though that you use dawn dish soap to make your bubble mix with. I tried others and they didn't hold their form as well and would pop too soon. You could also add some corn starch  to the bubble mix to make it thicker but only use a small amount when you do this. 

If you have any other questions let me know and I'll do the best I can to answer them.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome!! No further questions for now, time to give it a try first..


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2016)

peterogof said:


> I want to take a class in how to do this......



I think @JustJazzie wrote up some type of tutorial on this.  Not sure how to find it though.  Anyone?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> peterogof said:
> 
> 
> > I want to take a class in how to do this......
> ...


The Beginning Wonders of Photographing Water Drops


----------



## cdryden (Dec 31, 2016)

Here are some tips gleamed from my *many *failures!

1. Place something in the water where the water hits so you can set focus on it.
2. Set the shutter speed at .5 to 1 sec
3. Set flash power at 1/128 -1/16....use 1/128 if you can get away with it.
4. Keep ISO as low as possible
5. Keep the room dark when shooting.
6. If you are trying to get a reflection put the flash behind the water drop and face it towards the camera. Experiment with camera angle and flash angle to get the best reflection. (I've found that 20 degrees of camera angle from the water is best for me)
7. Get a pluto trigger and valve. It makes everything so much easier. (but it's not a necessity)

Here are a few pics of my set up.






















And be careful not to make the bubble too big or you'll have a hard time keeping it tin the frame.


----------



## cdryden (Dec 31, 2016)

Crap, I forgot the most important tip. Whenever possible put on Pink Floyd's "Shine On You Crazy Diamond"! It helps to set the creative mood.


----------



## peterogof (Jan 1, 2017)

cdryden said:


> Here are some tips gleamed from my *many *failures!
> 
> 1. Place something in the water where the water hits so you can set focus on it.
> 2. Set the shutter speed at .5 to 1 sec
> ...



Amazing - thank you for the lesson. I must try this myself


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goooner (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! These are exceptional!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2017)

Great setup.
Some of the photos in the initial post have disappeared.


----------



## cdryden (Jan 2, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great setup.
> Some of the photos in the initial post have disappeared.


Hmm, not sure why that is happening. Which ones are they?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2017)

All back now.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 4, 2017)

A bunch gave dropped out again.


----------



## cdryden (Jan 7, 2017)

Fixed again, hopefully it stays this time.


----------

